# Look who's stealing the dinner....no suprise



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Sting! The attorney general of Pennsylvania shut down an investigation of
corrupt elected officials because everyone they caught – on tape – taking
cash and gifts … was a black Democrat.

According to the Philadelphia Inquirer, the sting operation began with a deal: A
black lobbyist (who had been accused of fraud and participated in the sting to
gain favorable treatment from the authorities) offered elected officials – black
and white, Democrat and Republican – cash and gifts in exchange for votes.

Over a three-year period, the lobbyist found a handful of politicians willing to
take the deal.

“Sources with knowledge of the sting said the investigation made financial
pitches to both Republicans and Democrats, but only Democrats accepted the
payments,” said the Inquirer.

Furthermore, all the offending Democrats were black, members of the
Philadelphia delegation to the state legislature.

“Four state lawmakers took money,” the newspaper reported. “State Rep.
Ronald G. Waters accepted multiple payments totaling $7,650; State Rep.
Vanessa Brown took $4,000; State Rep. Michelle Brownlee received $3,500;
and State Rep. Louise Bishop took $1,500, said people with knowledge of the
investigation.”

So far, none of the politicians have been charged with wrongdoing.

State Attorney General Kathleen Kane told the Inquirer she stopped the
investigation because it was “poorly conceived, badly managed and tainted by
racism.” She even argued that the sting had specifically targeted African-Americans.

Philadelphia District Attorney Seth Williams, however, himself a black
Democrat, refuted the accusation.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Can you please post a link or source? Thank you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

" According to the Philadelphia Inquirer..."


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

After having Eric Holder as Attorney General for the country, this doesn't really surprise me. Disgusts me, yes, surprise me, no.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Can you please post a link or source? Thank you.


Kathleen Kane defends handling of Philadelphia lawmakers probe | News - Home


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its racist huh? they didn't have to take the money.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im sure there was*nt* intentional wrong doing here and just a mere misunderstanding of the facts surrounding the situation...yeah that's it, Im sure of it. Sarcasim off now.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

There are far worse things than that going on in Milwaukee... Buses line up outside the election hall for 2 weeks before election time (early voting was unlimited in Milwaukee and Madison -- our State legislature just passed a bill to limit those hours!) as out-of-state voters cast ballots that they are given on a sheet of paper when exiting the bus.

All it takes to vote in Wisconsin, currently, is a 30-day residency, which most "new" residents prove with a utility bill. Of course, those are rather easy to make... Our voter ID bill that Governor Walker (yeah!) signed is still held up in both supreme courts, state and federal, but we are expecting rulings on that by mid May. Walker says that there WILL be voter ID the day after the SCOTUS gives us the go-ahead.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Can you please post a link or source? Thank you.


Google is your friend, man. You have the subject of the article and the paper it was allegedly published in. It would literally take you 30 seconds to find it yourself.

I would think a Marine Corps analyst could figure that out for himself, though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is why property crimes in Milwaukee are down 11% . COP told them to stop taking reports.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Google is your friend, man. You have the subject of the article and the paper it was allegedly published in. It would literally take you 30 seconds to find it yourself.
> 
> I would think a Marine Corps analyst could figure that out for himself, though.


Still having trouble reading I see. Again, I'M AIR FORCE. And I was curious about HIS sources...and in the process, not being a sarcastic ass about it either (like some people I have quoted recently) because I was genuinely interested...and because I was running out the door to work and didn't have time to google it for myself. And since you're here now...guess it's off to a more stimulating conversation.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Can you please post a link or source? Thank you.


Sting! Corrupt politicians all happen to be ?

Here you go Smokin, I believe thats where it came from.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

“The notion that they would target anyone based on race is ridiculous,” Williams said in a statement. “I am confident they are not racist, and it is regrettable that the attorney general would casually throw around such an explosive accusation.”

This kinda stood out to me.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Still having trouble reading I see. Again, I'M AIR FORCE. And I was curious about HIS sources...and in the process, not being a sarcastic ass about it either (like some people I have quoted recently) because I was genuinely interested. But since you're here now...guess it's off to a more stimulating conversation.


No no...if I think of it I copy links so it's just handier - didn't mean to be a cause....If I ever do put up a phony, it will be one of those that got half the country but I won't ever on purpose. I am an evil teacher of post grads full of hateful "Do your own homework!" sayings, one eyebrow is condescending while the other is accusatory....but I wasn't being like that on purpose either. 
When both are correct and no harm, no foul, the fault is mine and no Clash of the Titans because my oversight or hurry ~ you fellas all good and I will strive not to rush through something on a hyena laugh next time. Truly, you good, my bad....but as long as what I put comes from "not Wiki" ahahaha! And is checkable for one's own self


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you remember Holder all but ordered schools to stop punishing black students last year. We live in strange times. There is no right and wrong only what is and is not PC.
You have a AG and a President that comes right out and tell State AG not to enforce laws they don't like.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's ok smit. I made up a rule where I'm retired and if I figure you as part of the problem? You better call 911 and hope they can get to ya in time because my time is for earnest strivers and people who seem good to have around for others. That sounds rough, but I have saved lives that years later had me a little "ethically confused" so I am total private sector "concierge" now (which means "normal quality" not crappacare) and my delightful hobby is helping set up them lil M*A*S*H prepper units and designing bridge programs for nurses and medics who wannabe "barefoot doctors". I thought "Well, if everybody's gonna do their druthers, I guess I can be drutherin' too?" Heh heh


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Still having trouble reading I see. Again, I'M AIR FORCE. And I was curious about HIS sources...and in the process, not being a sarcastic ass about it either (like some people I have quoted recently) because I was genuinely interested...and because I was running out the door to work and didn't have time to google it for myself. And since you're here now...guess it's off to a more stimulating conversation.


My bad. An Air Force man should DEFINITELY know how to use basic search engine functions.

And, just so you know, my comment was/is TIC...hence the .

Just giving you a little crap.

I think I've probably been unfairly harsh in other threads. I'll tone it down. You were temporarily the symbol of government/police/military oppression for me...I apologize.

Here's to more civil discussions.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> That is why property crimes in Milwaukee are down 11% . COP told them to stop taking reports.


All sorts of weird goings on with Milwaukee police. Very politicized agency that was most recently caught with their pants down with under-reported statistics that when factually reported brought Milwaukee into the top 10 list of most violent cities in America. The city, along with Madison, is a socialist/liberal island in a sea of othewise conservative and matter-of-fact people. The large population base of these two largest cities in the state directly impact election results on a national level, even though most of the rest of the state votes red.

Fortunately, Governor Walker is starting to break the cause of the unions who have had the state's leaders in their pocket for decades, whether R or D, but mostly D.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pastornator and Smitty,

I was on business in your great state a few weeks ago and spent three days in Madison. I knew of the liberalism that reeked from Madison and saw multiple examples of it, primarily from the UW students and hippie types. I stayed downtown and primarily ate at downtown eateries and pubs which I found to be filled with friendly people. 

The company that I was working with has many liberal employees but my main contact is a young, conservative person who warned me of the more liberal fools at his firm. I am their client so they were all very respectable toward me but by the end of my meeting, all of their more conservative employees had made their way to meet me, each with a story about their own conservatism. I've been dealing with this firm for about 8 years and they knew the type of person that I am but I found it interesting that the conservatives seeked me out...like some sort of beacon of hope, to let me know that we were in the fight together. 

I came away from Madison with hope. Cold as hell but with hope. Just my experience on a short stay.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

To quote an infamous former Sec. of State, "At this point, what difference does it make?"


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Like I said, there are many conservatives in Wisconsin, and yes, even some in Madison, which attracts people from a wide range of areas, but typically, the votes cast in that city are overwhelmingly leftist -- some so far left that they are scary.

Glad you had a chance to visit our state. We do get a tad cool during the winter months but we look forward to our day of swimming on July 4th before beaking out the light jackets again! 

Now, if we could just get you to some of the more scenic spots... The REAL Wisconsin. Madison is Berkley middle...


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Many of you claim to never be surprised. Why don't you become seers, who predict the future which you seem to know. Or is "That doesn't surprise me," some type of game with another motive? For example, such statements seem to kill any interest in discussion. As Mish and "Jes Saying" would mumble, " Whose reeling who in?"


----------

